# Heeeere's Kayla!



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I know, I know. We're overdue with this post. We picked up our puppy a couple of days ago and have just been happy and exhausted with puppyhood. She was worth the wait!! :chili::chili:
Some of you already know that this is a different Kayla. At first we were considering a younger puppy, and then Josy had this outgoing, little 5-month old available, and it was just meant to be. Formerly known as Lorgnette, she's out of Josymir's Katie and Four Halls Timbit. She's just turned 5 months on July 5th and weighs only 3 lbs. So without further delay, here's our Kayla.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Darling! I am so happy for you, Brenda - enjoy your sweet baby girl! :tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So very happy for you!! Kayla is a little doll! Now we get to watch her grow up on SM!!!Enjoy those puppy days, they go by so quickly!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, what a sweet face!! She is so, so precious. Congratulations, Brenda!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrat's!!! 5 months is a great age to get a pup:thumbsup:Mercedes and Whitney we both 5 months when they joined our family:wub:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome home Kayla! Excited to see you grow, so adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been waiting for the big reveal! Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Kayla is such a cutie girl! I had to giggle at the pick of her leaving PA headed to Maryland. She has that look of Holy Crap what is going on here! Little does this tiny one know, she is about to have the life of a Princess  .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Brenda I am so happy for you and your DH. Kala is just adorable!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats :chili: what a cutie pie she is :wub: enjoy her to the fullest :wub: (I know you would)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Well well well, it was about time to show us your beauty and indeed she is.

My pupp Pallina Valentina is also 5 months old, so we will see them grow up together for many years to come......

We have been waiting for you so impatiently little Kayla.....

W E L C O M E cutie patutie!


K............Keep us smiling:HistericalSmiley:

A ...........Adorable 5 months Malt:Cute Malt:

Y............Yes, puppy fever!:smootch:

L.............Lovely Baby Doll:tender:

A............Astonishing beauty:happy:







*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!! Like Marj, I've been waiting to see her too!!!! I kept checking in to see if you'd posted up a pic yet B) 

Brenda, she is *SUCH *a cutie and it sounds like she has a great personality too-- Jackpot! :wub2: :wub2: :wub: I know it must be exciting and crazy and emotional as she settles in... but Kayla sounds wonderful and I think you and your husband will bond with her in no time  :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Brenda, I've been looking for this post for 2 days now!!! Those pictures are worth the wait! Kayla is absolutely darling! :wub: You must be over the moon! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Brenda, I've been waiting for the big reveal too  Kayla is just darling...love the pictures and now you'll have to keep them coming! Again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm soooo thrilled for you!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Brenda! Kayla is sooooo precious! She is just darling! So happy for you! Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She's adorable! We are going to enjoy watching this little cutie grow up. Congratulations!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:celebrate - fireworBeen a long time coming for you guys. Kayla is everything and MORE :tender:and I love her name. Nothing like a Maltese puppy and what a great age to bring a puppy home. You get a head start in training. Have fun, you deserve it after waiting so long.:drinkup:
{{{{{ GIVE SOME HUGS TO KAYLA FROM AUNTIE KANDIS }}}}}


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray!!! She is precious precious precious! I'm also super happy for you guys and look forward to seeing lots more pix of that little cutie pie!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a dollbaby:wub:. sounds like she has the perfect personality. I love the outgoing , happy ones. Congratulations to both you and your husband, she looks and sounds like she was well worth the wait :chili:.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

:wub:Kayla is such a cutie :wub: I am so happy that your home will have a fluffbutt running around again:chili:

Please keep the picures coming:chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Kayla is adorable! Love her pictures, she has such a sweet, cute face!

Enjoy all the fun times ahead!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is adorable:wub:. She looks like Miss Personality:thumbsup:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgious. Congratulations, Brenda!!! You will have so much fun with her~~~


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Kayla is just preciousl!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Brenda I am so happy for you that my eyes are tearing and my heart is beating too fast. Katie (Kayla's mommy) is a magnificent beauty. I know you will be so happy and I am just overwhelmed to think I might have been fortunate enough to have some small part in contributing to matching you with your daughter. Hey, we are family now! I am so so so happy for you.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh what a cutie!! Love the pictures.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!! Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you Brenda! Kayla is just darling!! I can't wait to hear more and see more pictures of this precious baby!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's very cute!! Congratulations!:wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! She is such a pretty little thing!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Kayla is adorable! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you. Her pictures are absolutely precious-- she looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It could not have happened to a more deserving person!!!!!!! Welcome to your baby---may you always, always be as happy w/her as you are today! 
She is definitely all girl and lovely. We got Liesl at 5 months too---I wanted her much earlier, but knew it would not work w/Kitzel's surgery---then almost didn't take her because of the situation w/his health---so happy we did. So many emotions! I know you have those too for different reasons. Let your heart sing today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations and very best wishes to you and your Husband on the arrival of your new little fluff!!! I saw her pictures this morning and did not have the time to post at that time. She really is so cute and I know that she is one lucky little puppy to have you as her new Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

She has the sweetest face. Congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brenda -- I've been on pins and needles for the last couple of days waiting for the BIG REVEAL.

Kayla is adorable and I'm so happy for you. I'm sure that Shayna was very much a part of directing you to the right new fluff. I know that she doesn't want you to be sad and that she wanted you to find the right baby for you.

5 months is a PERFECT age. Can't wait for more pics. It will be fun to watch her grow-up here on SM. 

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

There are so many new babies on SM! She is precious!


----------



## P&P (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, Brenda. She is picture perfect. Congratulations and enjoy!!! And thanks for posting her pictures....I was hoping we wouldn't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Brenda ... Congratulations on your new beautiful fluff baby, Kayla! She is so adorable! 

It will be fun to watch her grow here on SM!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So excited for you and Kayla and hoping I get to meet her in person sometime soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda -- I apologize - I totally missed this thread. What a cutie patootie Kayla is (and I love her name). I think it's wonderful getting a five month old. It's a great age and they're past some of the little puppy stuff that's a pain. Are you and your DH totally in love? :wub::wub::wub: Can't wait to see more pix of her and find out about her personality.:chili:


----------

